

Sam Altman of Loopt is #4 on Inc.com's Top 30 Entrepreneurs Under 30 - dannyv
http://www.inc.com/30under30/2007/

======
rms
I'm really looking forward to living a location-based lifestyle in about five
years or so, and at this point, Sam Altman seems to be the primary enabler of
such a lifestyle.

But seriously, this list invalidates itself by not even including Mark
Zuckerburg, let alone not giving him number one.

~~~
ed
Agreed. It looks like the author got a few press releases and decided to
include whoever came to mind first.

~~~
steve
Yes, I'd think that actually having released something is prerequisite to
being one of the "top entrepreneurs." I'm just saying.

edit: Oh, it's for the "coolest." Ok.

~~~
steve
Ok, downvote me. It's not as though I don't notice even though my points still
says 1.

